# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Загрузка номенклатуры УТ 11

## borisov.kazan

Доброго дня. Прошу помощи. Поиском искал. Инет облазил, либо платные обработки, либо писать и дописывать, либо кривые решения. 
Ситуация: 
УТ 11.3 управляемые формы. Есть файл excel с номенклатурой. 
Нужно загрузить его и создать карточки товара. 
Пробовал загрузку из табличной формы в итоге пишет - загружен элемент номенклатуры - но ничего не создается. Карточки не появляются. 
Кроме того не нашел там поле ШК товара. 
В связи с чем вопрос: 
Как загрузить файл ексел с созданием карточек номенклатуры. 
И почему в протоколе после загрузки пишет что загружена номенклатура - но в списке неоменклатуры ничего не появляется. 
Нужно ли переходить в обычное приложение? Хотя там тоже не создаеются карточки.

----------


## avm3110

> И почему в протоколе после загрузки пишет что загружена номенклатура - но в списке номенклатуры ничего не появляется. 
> Нужно ли переходить в обычное приложение? Хотя там тоже не создается карточки.


Создание элементов справочника ("само по себе") не зависит от режима работы "управляемое или обычное приложение". Создавать можно и там и там с одним и тем же эфектом. Но для создания (импорта) безусловно нужны разные обработки.



> И почему в протоколе после загрузки пишет что загружена номенклатура - но в списке номенклатуры ничего не появляется.


Посмотрите в журнале регистрации. Там отмечено создание этих элементов? Есть диагностика ошибок создания?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго дня. Прошу помощи. Поиском искал. Инет облазил, либо платные обработки, либо писать и дописывать, либо кривые решения. 
> Ситуация: 
> УТ 11.3 управляемые формы. Есть файл excel с номенклатурой. 
> Нужно загрузить его и создать карточки товара. 
> Пробовал загрузку из табличной формы в итоге пишет - загружен элемент номенклатуры - но ничего не создается. Карточки не появляются. 
> Кроме того не нашел там поле ШК товара. 
> В связи с чем вопрос: 
> Как загрузить файл ексел с созданием карточек номенклатуры. 
> И почему в протоколе после загрузки пишет что загружена номенклатура - но в списке неоменклатуры ничего не появляется. 
> Нужно ли переходить в обычное приложение? Хотя там тоже не создаеются карточки.


Можно посмотреть здесь
http://programmist1s.ru/zagruzka-nom...excel-ili-dbf/
обработку взять здесь
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Y1j/LecW9xEHh

----------

BDV190 (19.03.2019), Yurigg777 (06.07.2021)

----------


## Yurigg777

> Можно посмотреть здесь
> http://programmist1s.ru/zagruzka-nom...excel-ili-dbf/
> обработку взять здесь
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Y1j/LecW9xEHh


В Бит-автосервис обработку открыл. Работает! Теперь главное грамотно подготовить Excel файл и настроить отбор. Надеюсь всё получится.

----------

